# Hello from Kansas



## keek4fun (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello everyone.  I live in Kansas and am excited to be part of this new found forum.  I am a 1st deg. black belt in Taekwando.  artyon:


----------



## bignick (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard...have fun...


Tell us a bit about yourself and your training...


----------



## keek4fun (Feb 7, 2005)

My family (husband and 2 sons) and I started Taekwando with ATA in California 2 years ago.  Just over a year ago we moved to Kansas and continued our training.  We received our black belts last October.  We train, at the minimum, twice a week, spar once a week and other times we assist in class with color belts.  We are also certified trainee instructors.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 8, 2005)

Its good to have you. I know you will enjoy your times here.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello Kansas from Ohio..


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!!

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Keek4fun!  Welcome to the forum. Make sure you visit the back threads in the Taekwondo section.  You do know that is spelled Tae Kwon-Kwon as in fist?  Not kwan as in school.  But as 1st dan, you probably already know this.  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome keek4fun.  Enjoy MartialTalk.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi & Welcome to Martial Talk! As you can see, we have a lot of good folks from various systems to chat with & a nice variety of forums, including TKD.  
Enjoy!  artyon:


----------



## still learning (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to martial art talk com.   ......Aloha


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello from a fellow Kansasan and Martial Artist. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Deschain (Feb 9, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hi Keek4fun! Welcome to the forum. Make sure you visit the back threads in the Taekwondo section. You do know that is spelled Tae Kwon-Kwon as in fist? Not kwan as in school. But as 1st dan, you probably already know this. TW


For someone that teaches beating up a heavy bag and calls it kickboxing, don't you think that was awfully harsh on someone new to the forum?


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 9, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> For someone that teaches beating up a heavy bag and calls it kickboxing, don't you think that was awfully harsh on someone new to the forum?


Your ignorance and rudeness doesn't make you all that better.


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 9, 2005)

keek4fun said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I live in Kansas and am excited to be part of this new found forum. I am a 1st deg. black belt in Taekwando. artyon:


 
 Welcome.
 Which part of Kansas are you in?
 Many years ago I was from there.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> You do know that is spelled Tae Kwon-Kwon as in fist?


 I'm sure it was just a typo, TW - if you look at his art and rank it is spelled correctly.  But you can read that so you probably already know. :asian:


 Keek4fun, you might notice that there are a few folks on here who are rather particular about spelling (I sometimes am too).  MT has no spellcheck feature, so if you're anal about spelling, you can type your post in a word processing document first, spell chieck it, fix errors, then copy and paste into the forum ... or you can just deal with the speling errerz that sum of us make somtimes.


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Keek4fun and Welcome! Im not in TKD so I don't know the testing order of ranks are but I think I can somewhat agree with your case. I have a friend in England who's also in TKD. She's currently a red belt and will be testing for the red w/black stripe in May. In her club this is the last rank before the black belt. May will mark her second year of training. When she started, her exams were held every 3 months but this time the span between her last exam and May is 6 months. So maybe it's up to the school or club to come up with their testing schedule. Just my 2 worthless cents.  Continued success with your training. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Deschain (Feb 10, 2005)

Tidy_Sammy said:
			
		

> Your ignorance and rudeness doesn't make you all that better.


Ignorant? Hardly. Rude, quite possibly.


----------



## keek4fun (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello!

Thank you for the nice welcome.  I was a bit surprise to see comment about correct spelling (since I am a black belt)...but I did not take it to heart.  As a TKD student, we are constantly reminded how to respect each fellow student, and practice it daily.  So, yes, it took me by surprised the blatent comment here on my first post.  But, like we all know, those who respect others, earn respect from others.


----------



## jjmcc (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2005)

Welcome Keek4fun, enjoy all the Martial Talk has to offer you


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Keekforfun 

Welcome to MT~!

Have fun~

~Tess


----------

